# Knee Braces



## wtc (Apr 22, 2021)

I dunno, but once I had a fall, landed in a kind of a sitting position and strained my knee. I rode in a knee brace for two weeks and then a knee compression sleeve until it healed enough. It prevented too much flexion from my tendons and kept the swelling down.


----------



## wtc (Apr 22, 2021)

I should also mention that I used to get a little knee pain especially when jumping, but that because I hadn't yet developed proper form  So many of my minor issues were alleviated when I started doing ab work on the mat.


----------



## I ride for a living (Apr 29, 2020)

wtc said:


> I dunno, but once I had a fall, landed in a kind of a sitting position and strained my knee. I rode in a knee brace for two weeks and then a knee compression sleeve until it healed enough. It prevented too much flexion from my tendons and kept the swelling down.


oh ok! I have been struggling with knee pain so I was trying to find one that would work for me! Thank you!


----------



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

The only warning I have with wearing a brace while riding is just be sure to only wear it while riding, and not any longer than you need to! 

I had an orthopedic surgeon give me a wrist brace to ride in after a pretty gnarly break, but he very clearly instructed me to only wear it while riding. In his experience, constant brace wearing promotes stiffness and can greatly reduce flexibility over the long term which can do far more harm than good.


----------



## wtc (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes Ratlady has a great point. Only use it when you're riding. The joint needs to be exercised, but not stressed. If you're getting pain that's impacting you at all, you should definitely see your doctor! You can find some exercises online designed to build your muscle. This reduces stress to the joint itself.


----------



## charlengifford (10 mo ago)

Knee bandages help first of all if a person has serious problems with his knees, which appeared as a result of various injuries.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mod Note
Thread closed 
This thread is nearly a year old now and the OP hasn’t been on the forum for 10 months

If the OP returns and would like to update the thread, please contact a moderator who will reopen it for you


----------

